# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Dashuri apo përfitim?!

## bambolabionda

Une mendoj se sot dashuria eshte kthyer ne biznes shihet interesi para se ajo te linde. Nese diskutoni me nje femer te dashuruar ajo do te thote per te dashurin se ai e do shume se ai eshte aq i mire sepse i blen cfare te doje ajo "edhe celularin e fundit madje". Nese bisedoni me nje maashkull te dashuruar ai i lumturuar thote se ajo eshte shume e mire dhe se me ben te ndihem shume mire sepse nuk me kerkon asgje e ka babin biznesmen. Ose eshte aq e mire sa me ben te cmendem po ku do gjej ca leke ti blej nje varese floriri.

Kush do ta dashuronte nje vajze te varfer ose je djale te varfer? Nje i pasur............? 
A ekziston me ajo ndjenja e bukur qe vetem pse me pa perseri ai djali u emocionova shume apo te kerkosh te dalesh nga shtepia vetem per tu pare edhe nje here me te dhe pse keni shkembyer vec shikime te rrini te dypa gjume? A keni provuar te dashuroni pa celular ? nuk e di si do te ishte nuk e di si do te ndodhte. 

A ka dashuri apo thjesht biznes.

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

> A e kziston me dashuria apo eshte Biznes?


varet nga njerezit se sjan te gjith njesoji.


dashuria eshte dashuri.

dhe nje njeri qe dashuron me gjith zemer ska pik interesi si per femer edhe per meshkujt.

por ka dhe njerez qe jan fallco i bin direkt interesit por kta jan thjesht lafarake qe sdin ta nxjerrin lekun ne rrug tjeter dhe i bien qylit ne dashuri {gabim shum}


ka dhe njerez te mire qe as nuk i intereson se ca ke ca ske por thjesht te duan per ate qe je,
fjalet i prishin njerezit, sic ashtu dhe i ndreqin,
por shumica jan ba per interes normale me kete kaos qe eshte sot te gjith si per te dy palet femer dhe mashkull, jo duan interes, por vdesin per ti ran interesit per shum perfitime e tjera me radhe.



Personalisht dashuria dhe biznesi per mua ska asgje fare lidhje jan dy gjera shum e shum te kundra nga njera tjetrra per mu si njeri.


njeriu bie ne dashuri se e ndjen.


ato qe bin ne dashuri per interes jan te vdekur per gjera matrijale i vejn gjithmon para njeriut por kjo eshte dicka absurde.



kaq kisha shendete.

----------


## jushe

A ka dashuri apo thjesht biznes.[/QUOTE]

 Normale qe ekziston dashuria, ska lidhje dashuria me biznesin apo interesin. Te Duash do te thote te japesh dhe te marresh por ndjenje jo te rrish me dike se mund te te plotesoje nga ana materiale. Ka dhe parazitë/e qe nuk kane karakter dhe e vetmja gje qe njohin jane gjerat materiale ose interesi, dhe vertet mos te rrente kurre per pjese te njohesh njerez te tille. Gjithsesi ne ditet e sotme eshte pak e veshtire te dashurohesh dhe te duash vertet se jane pikerisht njerez te tille qe te bejne te humbase besimi se njerez te mire dhe me vlera ekzistojne .

----------


## goldian

une sdi taprkufizoj as dashurin e as biznesin
eshte bere nje lemsh qe asgje skuptohet me

----------


## bambolabionda

o njerez une kam degjuar shume cuna qe thone se vajzen me te bukur e zen ai qe ka me shume para po flas per ditet e sotme.
por thenien " Une te dua per ate qe je dhe jo per ate qe ti ke" mendoj se i perket shume koheve me pare atehere kur nuk ekzistonte celulari.
me fjale dashuria ashtu duhet te jete pa interesa por kam frike se po humbet.
pastaj nese une dashuroj pa interes ashtu duhet te me pergjigjet dhe dashuria nga pala tjeter pa interes. Kjo gje nga te dy palet eshte e pa arrire.
Sot femrat njohin dike neser marrin informacion per krejt statusin familjar te djalit.
Te flasim realitetin qe jetojme perdite.

----------


## daniel00

E di si eshte puna me ka bere pershtypje nje fraze qe thoshte , se njeriu inatoset me gjerat per te cilat ka per te mesuar , pra kur perballet ne fillim me budallallekun masiv ka nje reagim te forte dhe plot revolt por me kalimin e kohes do mesohesh kukull se kjo eshte bota qe jetojme , e tille ka qene qe me qindra e mijra vite perpara . 

Interesi me shpesh ka mbizoteruar tek ndjenjat nese flitet me pergjithsimet , por tani nuk vdes per buken e gojes ( asnjehere nuk ka qene kjo dileme gjithsesi ) dhe eshte akoma me teper varferi shpirti se sa dikur per tu dhene per para tek dikush . Me kalimin e kohes gjerat duhet te merren me personale ne lidhje me ate qe je vete dhe te kesh besim se do te gjesh dike qe i pergjigjet botkuptimit tend ( jeta eshte e gjate ) . Keshtu qe meqenese ka nje shumellojshmeri karakteresh ne kete bote le ta gjeje secili dashurine e vertete , lumturine apo thjesht te genjeje veten e te degjenerohet per pasuri e per kurveri . Njerez te tille nuk me hyjne ne sy fare dhe nuk jane te denje qofte te kem nje mendim per ta .

----------


## Vler@

*Interes eshte qdo gje,po tmos ekzistonte interesi per gjera te ndryshme ne sdo te ecnim fare.Mirepo  interesi matrial nuk eshte qdo here primar,prandaj ketu varet nga natyra e  njeriut.Qofte ne dashuri apo ne pergjithesi ne jete!!!*

----------


## bebushja

> Une mendoj se sot dashuria eshte kthyer ne biznes shihet interesi para se ajo te linde. Nese diskutoni me nje femer te dashuruar ajo do te thote per te dashurin se ai e do shume se ai eshte aq i mire sepse i blen cfare te doje ajo "edhe celularin e fundit madje". Nese bisedoni me nje maashkull te dashuruar ai i lumturuar thote se ajo eshte shume e mire dhe se me ben te ndihem shume mire sepse nuk me kerkon asgje e ka babin biznesmen. Ose eshte aq e mire sa me ben te cmendem po ku do gjej ca leke ti blej nje varese floriri.
> 
> Kush do ta dashuronte nje vajze te varfer ose je djale te varfer? Nje i pasur............? 
> A ekziston me ajo ndjenja e bukur qe vetem pse me pa perseri ai djali u emocionova shume apo te kerkosh te dalesh nga shtepia vetem per tu pare edhe nje here me te dhe pse keni shkembyer vec shikime te rrini te dypa gjume? A keni provuar te dashuroni pa celular ? nuk e di si do te ishte nuk e di si do te ndodhte. 
> 
> A ka dashuri apo thjesht biznes.


Te mohosh ekzistencen e dashurise  per mua eshte absurde,por te mos ngaterojm se cdo lloj mardhenje ka interesin brenda (dhe dashuria),por jo gjithmon interesi ka te bej me paren.
Ketu ku jetoj une as do me dite personi per prindrit e te dashurit ,prandaj mbase kjo qe shkrun ti ketu ska te bej ekzakt  me dashurin ne pergjithsi ,po per nje grup njerzish te caktuar qe ne munges te nje jete te mire  kerkojn te shfrytezojn dashurin per te aritur dicka.

----------


## argjenddre

nuk besoi qe eshte keshtu ndoshta per disa po   , por per mua dashuria nuk eshte n'biznes :S

----------


## bambolabionda

nese ka interesa te perbashketa midis dy te dashuruarve  cili eshte interesi? 

vlera monetare.

----------


## Besoja

Dashuria ekziston por edhe është kthyer në një formë biznesi që duhet ta pranojmë të gjithë sepse e shohim edhe deri diku edhe e ndjejmë.Dalëngadalë po kthehet një lidhje interesash por që më shumë e "kërkojnë" femrat(ndjesë në se gabohem)natyrisht pa bërë përjashtime edhe nga ana e meshkujve.Është vënë në plan të parë siguria financiare për vetë varfërinë që ekziston.Natyrsiht që unë nuk bëj me faj asnjë.Siç duket kështu erdhën kohrat!!!!!!!!

----------


## Besoja

Thashë që nuk bëj asnjë me faj.Dhe kërkova ndjesë në se gabohem.Flas për ato që kam parë e ndjerë.Mbase në vënde të tjera,nuk është kjo që them unë.Mbase janë meshkujt ata që kërkojnë siguri financiare.Megjithatë kërkoj edhe një herë ndjesë!

----------


## Hard_Style

> A ekziston me dashuria apo *eshte kthyer ne biznes*?!


qysh heret , moti koh....

----------


## Borix

Ekziston dhe nuk diskutohet, por a gjendet brenda konstruktit te kohes se jetes, ky eshte problemi i hapur...

----------


## PINK

dashuria ekziston po duhet te vije e gjitha ne package. Lol

po mungoi dicka , sidomos ana financiare dhe materiale... me cdo e kenaqesh partnerin ? Se gjithe diten e naten nuk do shifesh ne sy . Ja i bere dhe keto , u pe , u puthe.... u perqafove, u .. te gjitha . Po pastaj ? 

uluni me kembet ne toke dhe lerini idealizmat , po behuni praktike.

----------


## jeta_05

*Po ai qe i thot vetes e dashuroj,nuk duhet te ket dashuri per interes ose per biznis,thjesht te jet nje dashuri e sinqert,reale dhe e pa interes...*

----------


## Dorontina

une per veti sot kam taku mashkuj vetem per interes.........
po mir pak interesa o normal me gjith qef e shum valla mos te shef ender ! pik

Une tregohem e thejsht por nen mu ka thesare e kam qejf me ba befasi..... :buzeqeshje: 
ai qe me ka pranu per mu me ka panu si jam..... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Argjendii

ndisa raste po por nuk nuk mund te them se nuk egziston dashuri e vertet

----------


## SaS

eshte nje mix perfekt i dashurise me biznesin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bambolabionda

nigjoni ca ma tha njehere nje vajze
- pasi ke dale disa here me nje djale qe do te pelqeje do te kerkoje me shume nga ty
 po te tha hajde bojme nji xhiro me makine mos shko se osht pabuks
po te tha shkojme te ai hoteli luks osht bos.

po dashuria ka brenda interes e interesi me pas e kthen ne biznes 

nuk na pelqen osht nje gje dhe qe kjo qendron osht nji gjo tjeter.

----------

